
Looks Like a Depression, Not a Recession - enraged_camel
https://marker.medium.com/this-looks-like-a-depression-not-a-recession-16a123f966d8
======
fsagx
If it is a depression, what name will history give to it? WWI was The Great
War until it had a sequel. Will the Great Depression become World Depression
I?

